

Web developer (Internship) - kijana

We are a fast-growing startup in the Silicon Valley area, focused on building an intelligent trip planning application that promises to transform the travel industry. We have an immediate position open for a self-motivated and highly organized individual with a passion for delivering high quality software. This is an exciting opportunity to work on different server-side and client-side technologies and leverage a RESTful web services platform. This is an internship position that may lead to a full-time position.<p>Responsibilities
 Work within an Agile development process.
 Carry out server-side (and accompanying client-side) development tasks.
 Adhere to strict coding conventions and standards.
 Assist with wire-frame designs, documentation and project scoping.
 Perform unit and functional testing against developed code.
 Work with team members located across geographies and timezones.<p>Requirements
 Minimum 2+ years web development experience.
 Thorough understanding of object-oriented development, and ability to apply OO concepts to everything they do. 
 Proficiency with server-side languages such as PHP5, JSP, etc.
 Hands-on experience with a PHP-based framework/CMS, such as Yii, CakePHP, etc. 
 MySQL database administration and development expertise.
 Demonstrated expertise in creating cross-browser user interfaces from wire-frames and specifications using object-oriented JavaScript, AJAX, clean and elegant HTML5 and CSS3, DOM Scripting, and JSON.
 Familiarity with JavaScript libraries/frameworks such as jQuery (and ability to write basic JavaScript by hand when necessary).
 Experience consuming RESTful web services.
======
cuttooth
You should strongly consider lowering your requirements if you want to
consider the position to be an "internship." As they stand, they are quite
frankly absurd. Most people with two legitimate years of experience could be
earning close to six figures in a full-time role (if not more, depending upon
location) with expertise in the technologies you mention.

------
runemadsen
Yup. Anyone with these skills will find it pretty to skip the internship and
find a full time position.

------
kijana
Please send resume to jobs@gumoinc.com. Thanks!

